# Used another top bar hive on this one



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Aren't all of you now switching over completely to top bar hives?



.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

PatBeek said:


> .
> 
> Aren't all of you now switching over completely to top bar hives?
> 
> ...


Aren't top bars for people who can't make square frames? &#55357;&#56876;

I really enjoy your videos. The hardware cloth is a much better solution for attaching combs than what I tried. I ended up going to Langs, but just did a top bar nuc for a friend.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

texanbelchers said:


> Aren't top bars for people who can't make square frames? ��
> 
> I really enjoy your videos. The hardware cloth is a much better solution for attaching combs than what I tried. I ended up going to Langs, but just did a top bar nuc for a friend.


Yes, I love both types of hives equally.

Variety is the spice of life.

But I must admit, I have customers who are interested in both Lang and top bar nucs. I can't let them down....or at least do my best not to.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I do enjoy your vids. Every time I see one with a TBH it makes me appreciate the lang hive AND my custom built lang hive vac. lol 
I may have a dozen or so bees flying around after the extraction.


----------

